# atv snorkel kit?



## watashot89 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey yall,

I was looking at snorkels on-line for my honda rancher. For those of you that have snorkel kits on your atv's, what is the brand you have and any positive or negative comments about them? I'm trying to find the best one. 

Thanks


----------



## fountain (Oct 9, 2009)

yasky atv has a wide variety or bayou snorkels.  the honda rancher should be very easy--just run the pipe from the breather box up through a clear hole in front of the handle bars---thats it.  you dont have to worry bout the intake/exhaust like most belt driven stuff now.  you may also check mudinmyblood.com to see if they have do-it-yourself instructions.


----------



## Swamp Star (Oct 10, 2009)

on your rancher you may need 10' of 1 1/2" pipe tops get you about 4 90's 4 45's and some clear tube to run your vents up mock it up then glue it all together. you may or may not have to jet it but thats no biggy either go down to your honda dealership and get you some main jets. dont go payin all that money for some pvc. JMO. i did mine for about $70 for materials and $20 in beer

these are the best pics i have of mine 





this was after i went 2" on my intake


----------



## watashot89 (Oct 11, 2009)

Why is there three pipes? just for looks? Ive seen pics of atvs with one pipe and three. Whats the difference?


----------



## fountain (Oct 11, 2009)

the 3 pc is for those witht a belt drive tranny.  you have the intake snork for the air box and then an intake and exhaust for the belt system.
on a standard shift you just have to run an aixbox snork


----------



## watashot89 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine is a TRX400FA(04 honda rancher At). Would it just need one pipe?


----------



## quackhead1 (Oct 12, 2009)

watashot89 said:


> Mine is a TRX400FA(04 honda rancher At). Would it just need one pipe?



yes, just 1 pipe... im with swamp star, dont buy no snorkle kit off the interenet, its very easy, just buy ya some black pvc and run it , take your time and do a nice clean job and it will trun out good..


----------



## watashot89 (Oct 12, 2009)

also, how do yall cut the hole in the plastic for the snorkel to go through?


----------



## quackhead1 (Oct 12, 2009)

1-1/2 hole saw bit ..for a rancher your gonna wanna run a 1-1/2 snorkle for your airbox.. alot of the big bore bikes run 2in ,but thats to big for the rancher


----------



## watashot89 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Swamp Star (Oct 16, 2009)

if you have any questions dont be scared to pm me ill help ya out all i can.


----------



## Mopar318 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yea same here, I made mine for my 08 Big bear and fortunately I only have 1 pipe an Intake... But  I couldnt see spending 150.00 on one when I only spent 40.00 at lowes. Tried  it out last week and works perfect no problems.. pm me and Ill be glad to walk ya through it.


----------



## Rays123 (Oct 19, 2009)

just make sure you jet it or it wont run right


----------

